# How do you keep a palomino mare's tail clean



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I own a 7 year old palomino mare who's tail is always a mess. She never picks her tail high enough when she goes, so she gets chunky grossness in it. It gets even worse when she comes in season. Her tail is pretty much stained black. Over the summer we wash and condition it about once a week, which helps but doesn't get out the stains. We've tried blueing without much success. Have any of you found anything that gets the black out of light colored tails? 
Here's a picture (on a fairly good day)


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you ever looked into why she doesn't pick her tail up properly? That's very unusual. Perhaps a visit from a chiropractor would set her right.

As for the color, if blue or purple shampoo isn't getting the stain out, I don't really know what to tell you...

...you could dye it all the way black! LOL


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha, I always say we should just dye her legs, mane and tail black so she could be a buckskin  she's always made a mess though. She has an extremely thick and heavy tail, and her tail bone I also very long. She lifts her tails, but so much of it hangs down it gets dirty. She also has cronic runny stool (she doesn't have ulcers and we've been fleeting different supplements to help her) which definitely doesn't help. We used to keep it braided, which kept if cleaner, but damaged her tail so now I just braid it for shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the same question we just purchased a Palomino mare and she has the tail from hail. If you know what I mean. Her tail touches the ground and is so thick that we braid it into four normal sized horse tail braids. On top of that it is curly and it turns into dreadlocks. I don't think it has ever been washed either it is just gross.


----------



## WilliesZipsation (Dec 17, 2010)

I would try putting it into a tail bag...they make nylon ones that are more like plastic than the regular sleazy fabric ones, that might help a little. My palomino has the same problem, its disgusting! Hope this helps


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you use a specific tail bag that actually stays? I've tried vet wrapping the top so she can lift her tail easier, which helps- for about a day until she rips it off. I think it would take her about 15 minutes to figure out how to get a tail bag out.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

My palomino's tail gets gross too and never seems to stay clean, but I'm glad it's not that bad. If you find any kind of cleaner that works let me know


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I was ezAll Total Body wash on my palomino gelding. I pour a little of the concentrate directly on the mane/tail and work it in. Let it set for about 5 minutes and rinse thoroughly. For me,this stuff is amazing how well it removes dirt & grime. Then if needed, I use a whitening shampoo, let it set for a few minutes also and rinse. Last, I use a good conditioner. His mane and tail come out sparkling white. In the springtime, it may take 2 washes to get the winter gunk out of his tail. 

I've never used a tail bag, so I'm no help there.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

What kind of whitening shampoo did you use? I didn't even know there was such a thing, haha


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Dara- Thanks! I'll have to look into that brand. Usually I do about the same process, however I just do one wash a week because it gets gross ands tays gross year round. 
Amp- There's a bunch. Its pretty much any blue/purple colored shampoo. I'll check this weekend when we trailer (Our shampoo is in our trailer right now...long story) what brand I use.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a palomino and 2 Appaloosas with white tails. And I use plain ol bleach. I just pour it on the tail in place of shampoo... let it sit for about a minute. Then I rinse the tail really good. And put conditioner in it. Its fast simple and A LOT cheaper than whitning shampoos. And I have never had luck with whitingin shampoos.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> I have a palomino and 2 Appaloosas with white tails. And I use plain ol bleach. I just pour it on the tail in place of shampoo... let it sit for about a minute. Then I rinse the tail really good. And put conditioner in it. Its fast simple and A LOT cheaper than whitning shampoos. And I have never had luck with whitingin shampoos.


That's what I was thinking I'd try next. I usually do regular whitening shampoo, then blueing, then conditioner. I'll have to try bleach. Thanks


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

No problem. You just have to make sure that you rinse it out good.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> And I use plain ol bleach.


NO no no! Bleach is drying and caustic to skin. READ the label!

My husband has palominos - one with an absolutely gorgeous thick, long tail.

We use a variety -

Wonder Blue
Fiebings Blue Frost
Xtreme Show white

I try and wash her tail once a week during show season to stay ahead of any stains. The night before an event, I braid and bag it too.

For the initial clean, wash the tail with any shampoo first and let it sit a bit, then I use kitchen pot scrubbers - with the sponge in the center - to scrub the tail. Rinse, scrub any really bad areas. Then use a bluing shampoo, scrub again (be use to rinse the scrubbers in between shampoos). Rinse, condition, dry.


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I've used several brands of whitener, but the one I've used lately is by Oster.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

mls said:


> NO no no! Bleach is drying and caustic to skin. READ the label!
> 
> My husband has palominos - one with an absolutely gorgeous thick, long tail.
> 
> ...


Actually, I've heard a ton of people say they use bleach in light colored tails. I think as long as you use it on the bottom (below their tail bone, where there's no skin) and wash it out good it can't really hurt them. 

But that's about what I do... I just use those rubber cleaner mitts you can buy at most tack stores. I would guess they work about the same. 

And Dara, I'm pretty sure that's what I use too


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

Please don't use plain 'ol breach! It isn't meant for hair and it is actually very harsh and dangerous. I wouldn't even use hair bleach. I think it is just too hard on their hair. 
With our palomino, we will spend time to pick out the chunks with a hair pick, cut out the horriible stuff (which is usually on the botton so it isn't noticable when cut.) We will wash really well with granny shampoo and conditioner sometimes several times. We braid and bag her tail. You can buy tail bags at most saddle and horse care shops or online. We have had the most sucess with this. 
It seems like the lighter colored the horse, the dirtier they like to get


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

You can always trying diluting bleach... I'll have to try tail bags I guess. For quite awhile last summer I was washing her tail every other day, and it STILL was gross and stained, and I was using whitening shampoo twice, then conditioning it. Thanks  But yes, it certainly does seem like that!!!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm actually surprised no one has mentioned using baking soda mixed with vinegar... much safer than bleach and cheaper than any commercial product. I had a cremello mare who had the same issues with tail staining and all I did was mix up a paste of baking soda and dish soap then, when ready to do the tail I would add some warm water and then right before I dunked the tail I would add the vinegar.. it would foam like crazy but it sure worked! 

Just make sure to wash and condition after using this as this mixture can also dry out the hair of the tail... you also might find using a leave-in conditioner helpful in keeping the "stuff" from soaking in and staining the tail once clean. I used to use show sheen and soak my mare's tail with it. It acts like a barrier to keep the stains from working into the hair shaft.

FYI I never used any kind of wrap or braiding on my mare's tail.


----------

